# Farmall 706 diesel stalls



## desmo (Jan 27, 2013)

My farmall 706 diesel will start but slowly die after about 30 secs. It will fire back up right away but die again. The longer I let it sit the longer it will run. I check all lines, filters and everything is flowing diesel. I did pull one of the injector lines and started it, expecting a high pressure mist from the open port... It just spurted out low pressure. Any ideas??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Desmo. I'm not a diesel mechanic by any means, but is this something that started suddenly, or has it been coming on over time? I'd sure think there must be a way to monitor the pressure to the fuel lines that the fuel injector pump is maintaining, and if it was where it needed to be, whatever that might be, then you could look at the injectors themselves.


----------



## DBJR73 (Jan 23, 2013)

desmo said:


> My farmall 706 diesel will start but slowly die after about 30 secs. It will fire back up right away but die again. The longer I let it sit the longer it will run. I check all lines, filters and everything is flowing diesel. I did pull one of the injector lines and started it, expecting a high pressure mist from the open port... It just spurted out low pressure. Any ideas??


 this time of the yr, it could be a water-ice, in the fuel problem or jelled fuel if you live in the north. try a couple gallons of kero in the fuel plus a can of moisture displacer of some kind .


----------



## desmo (Jan 27, 2013)

It has been hovering around -30C lately
I did put in an anti gel additive but that was after the issue happened 
Going to try heating up the shop and try again


----------



## DBJR73 (Jan 23, 2013)

desmo said:


> It has been hovering around -30C lately
> I did put in an anti gel additive but that was after the issue happened
> Going to try heating up the shop and try again


 ck your air cleaner also, see if the mice have brought enough stuff in it to keep warm and shut off the air supply, if the air is cut off, the engine will bellow out a lot of mblack smoke anyway.


----------



## desmo (Jan 27, 2013)

Figured out my problem. There is a check ball in the fitting for the return line in the pump, it was clogged with rubber bits from my deteriorating fuel hose.
Got to get a new fuel hose!


----------

